# Has anyone had success with Angel vine (Muehlenbeckia complexa)?



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

I bought some at my nursery as they had a huge pot for 3 bucks. Has anyone had luck with it? I can't find much on it, but it looks almost like peperomia prostata. I can't find anything about if it likes vivarium conditions. It's stem is branch like and it seems like a nice plant.



> Muehlenbeckia complexa, commonly known as maidenhair vine, creeping wire vine, lacy wire vine, angel vine, mattress vine, mattress wire weed, necklace vine, and wire vine, is an ornamental plant in the Polygonaceae family, which is native to New Zealand.[1] It is quite vigorous and probably the best species for trimming and topiary. It is semi-deciduous, growing to 15 ft (4.5 m) or more up suitable supports, and produces swollen white berries with black seeds. This species can become quite weedy in suitable climates if not restrained.


I'm more concerned about seeds and berries, as it sounds like this thing would be impossible to remove if given time to settle in.
It concerns me if the berries, seeds, or the plant could be toxic.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I remember a thread somewhere where somebody used it. Honestly, I've got some growing in pots now, and I don't see it being as aggressive as creeping fig. I don't know much about this particular plant, but the polygonaceae does have some pretty toxic, and some edible members. I can't see how the toxins could hurt a frog, unless it were somehow consumed. Remember, many of our most popular viv plants are quite toxic (aroids, asclepiads, many piperaceae, etc.)


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I remember a thread somewhere where somebody used it. Honestly, I've got some growing in pots now, and I don't see it being as aggressive as creeping fig. I don't know much about this particular plant, but the polygonaceae does have some pretty toxic, and some edible members. I can't see how the toxins could hurt a frog, unless it were somehow consumed. Remember, many of our most popular viv plants are quite toxic (aroids, asclepiads, many piperaceae, etc.)


True about aroids being toxic, but what if springtails or gnat larvae ate some of the seeds or berries and then my frog ate those bugs? I saw a thread were someone used it, but they were just looking for an ID.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

I absolutely Love this plant!!!!! it's much easier to control than F.pumila, and looks better IMO...


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

boabab95 said:


> I absolutely Love this plant!!!!! it's much easier to control than F.pumila, and looks better IMO...


Do you have any in one of your tanks? (+pics)?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Where's your pic?! I used a plant called Angel Vine. It had tiny leaves and brown, very woody looking stems. Don't know the actual name. It took a long time to establish but then eventually grew with a passion. I am trying to eliminate it at this point but that might not be a possibility without a complete tear down.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

That's it's!
The pic is the last post on here. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/72237-29g-dense-forest-3.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yes, that looks like mine. I kept waiting for it to die for the first three months. Absolutely LOVED it for the next 4 months. Now I still love it's looks but I am sick of the trimming. It is the fasted growing weed in my systems. Maybe it is because it gets so much light. I planted it at the very top of the viv. Mine never flowered though.


----------



## Neontra (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks Doug. I moved it around a little so it has some on my background. I think once it fills a bit it'll look cooler than ficus pumila. I like how the leaves look compared to ficus pumila.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

One of my fave small leaved plants is Pepperomia Prostrata. It does well as a ground cover or as a vine on the wall.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

Neontra said:


> Do you have any in one of your tanks? (+pics)?


I used to have some growing along the leaf litter in my leuc viv before I tore it down( no pics of the plant sorry) and it grew a bit slower on the bottom than it did higher up ( you would be surprised how much different 16" of growing space has)......


Hmm.. Maybe I should add it to the 120 vert


----------

